# Preparing for college



## sotzo (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a believing sister who is preparing for college. Although raised in a Christian home, she hasn't been exposed to naturalism, Kant, relativism, and all the other goodies she's bound to have thrown at her by Dr. Joe Q. Philosophy. What are the best lay books for a person preparing to defend the faith in a college environment?


----------



## danmpem (Jun 10, 2008)

While I don't have any book recommendations that come to mind, in my experience, the hardest critics of Christianity weren't my philosophy professors, but more so my English and art instructors. While this is a set rule, it seems, though, that at my college, professors can take sides on any issue except the one they are teaching (i.e. political science, Bible, philosophy, etc).


----------



## Beoga (Jun 10, 2008)

Christianity and Liberalism-J. Gresham Machen
Any book defending the inspiration and authority of Scripture, I have found Gordon Clark's God's Hammer: The Bible and its Critics to be extremely helpful.
Always Ready-Greg Bahnsen
Why We are Not Emergent: By Two Guys that Should Be-DeYoung and Kluck
Communion With God (Puritan Paperback)-John Owen
Forgotten Trinity-James White
Theology Books in General.
These are books I have found helpful as I have gone through a secular university. My assumption is that your sister will get a heavy dose of liberalism, not just in the classroom, but while walking around campus. Books on liberalism will be very beneficial.  I am also a firm believer that truly understanding the Christian faith is the best defense. So whatever good, solid Theology books you can get for her that you think she will read and comprehend, I think, will do the best.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 10, 2008)

Gary DeMar's _Surviving College Successfully _


----------



## danmpem (Jun 10, 2008)

Judy Robertson's Out of Mormonism

Hey, you never know...


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

sotzo said:


> I have a believing sister who is preparing for college. Although raised in a Christian home, she hasn't been exposed to naturalism, Kant, relativism, and all the other goodies she's bound to have thrown at her by Dr. Joe Q. Philosophy. What are the best lay books for a person preparing to defend the faith in a college environment?



Come to my Sunday School class. (kidding)

"Defending your Faith" by Dr. R.C. Sproul is a good one. He is not a presuppositionalist, but a Thomist, but many of the things he goes over are extremely useful. He covers non-contradiction, causality, "chance", Kant, Descartes, etc. very well and I think it's a good read for anyone who needs a bit of groundwork.

Is she going to be comming to good ol' Tiger High? Regardless of where she goes, she should get in with the RUF group there. The RUF ministers tend to be good at fielding apologetical questions, as they are kind of in that environment all the time.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 10, 2008)

A Good Bible and prayer for discernment.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 10, 2008)

I definitely second the recommendation of Machen's _Christianity and Liberalism_. Though only 195 small pages, there's a reason it's still a classic that is every bit as relevant today as it was when it was originally written in 1923. It effectively exposes relativistic, non-orthodox expressions of Christianity for actually being no Christianity at all, and firmly establishes the foundation of orthodox Protestantism as the natural outcome of starting at the simple root of following Christ at all.

As far as combating _explicit_ denials of Christianity, the number one book I would recommend (to anyone actually, but even more so to college students, which is the audience for which the book was written) is _Every Thought Captive_ by Dr. Richard Pratt. Dr. Bahnsen's books are great, to be sure, but Pratt's book really gets right to the point and shows the reader who is unfamiliar with apologetics the big picture, as well as how it applies to different types of questions - and all that without getting into the philosophical jargon of the "Transcendental Argument." It's also a short 166 pages. For people just starting out in biblically defending their faith, I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Confessor (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know of any books to recommend, but I am going to attend Ohio Northern University for the next six years as a pharmacy major and (if my schedule can fit it) a philosophy minor. I would appreciate prayer as well as recommendations for Christian responses to non-Christian philosophies, if they are not already covered above.


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 10, 2008)

_The Battle Belongs to the Lord _by K. Scott Oliphint
Oliphint is a presuppositionalist. He discusses various Scriptural passages about apologetics such as Jude 1-4, Acts 17, 2 Corinthians 10:3-5, Romans 1:16-18, 19-32, 1 Peter 3:15-16, and so on. 

_Apologetics to the Glory of God_ by John Frame

_Without a Doubt: Answering the 20 Toughest Faith Questions _by Kenneth Richard Samples

_Creation and Change _by Douglas Kelly

_Bones of Contention: A Creationist Assessment of Human Fossils _by Marvin Lubenow

_The Word of God and the Mind of Man _by Ronald Nash

_Foundations of the Christian Faith _by James Montgomery Boice


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 11, 2008)

How about "Understanding the Times", by David Noebel?


----------



## Zenas (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm reading through that now for my Sunday School class.

It seems pretty solid to me, although I think the author is an Arminian. It's long though, really long.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 11, 2008)

Zenas,
Yes he is Arminian and I certainly don't agree with everything he says, however, I think it is a decent overview of common world views that a college student will run into.


----------

